# xchat...

## firaX

Hey ich habe ein problem, mein xchat zeigt keine ä  ö ü an! Und wenn ich äüö schreibe kommt es als "?" bei den anderen an! in jedem anderen programm geht das! Ich glaub das liegt am "Charset" das xchat benutzt , ist wohl ein USA Charset. gibts da beim compilen eine möglichkeit das charset aufs deutsche (was ist das deutsche?) umzustellen so dass die umlaute gehen?

----------

## toskala

diese frage wurde doch schon 10000000000millionen mal beantwortet! JA! HIER IN DIESEM FORUM! *warghs* 

aber weil ich heute so nett bin, sag ich dir nochmal das man es in den charset einstellungen des xchat server dialogs für jede servergruppe EXTRA einstellen muss!

und damit du näxtes mal weiterfindest: oben _rechts_ in der ecke ist die suchfunktion dieses forums. fühle dich frei dein hirn anzustrengen.  :Evil or Very Mad: 

p.s mir wurde grade gesagt das ich noch das iso charset dazu schreiben soll, es ist: 8859-1 western european.

augen auf beim xchat kauf.

----------

## firaX

danke für deine extrem freundliche antwort, da du so schlau bist möchte ich dich trotzdem korrigieren es ist -2  Central European nicht -1

bei -1 kommen äöü auch als ???

----------

## toskala

also bei dem xchat den ich hier habe ist es -1, nunja.

dein gegenüber braucht natürlich auch das korrekte charset sonst kommt dort auch nur krimskrams raus.

hier tuts perfekt mit -1 (xchat 2.0.1)

----------

## firaX

die beste lösung wäre jedoch das System Default charset auf das deutsche zu stellen, weisst du wie das geht? Weil sonst muss ich bei jedem server einzeln das charset umstellen :-/

----------

## Deever

Oder gleich psi verwenden. Ist zwar jabber, aber viele server bieten transports (netzwerkübergänge) zu den proprietären protokollen.

HTH!

dev

----------

## Beforegod

 *Deever wrote:*   

> Oder gleich psi verwenden. Ist zwar jabber, aber viele server bieten transports (netzwerkübergänge) zu den proprietären protokollen.
> 
> HTH!
> 
> dev

 

Hui  :Wink:  Glaube Du hast da was verwechselt.  :Wink: 

Egal.

dieses Thema wurde schon ein paarmal durchgekaut, und bitte benütze das nächste mal (wie @toskala das schon sagte) die Suchfunktion, dafür ist sie da!

Dieser Thread wird deswegen geschlossen!

----------

